# RCS installation in USA Trains Alco S4



## ClarkW (Mar 11, 2008)

Has anyone installed the RCS EVO3 into a USA Trains Alco S4? If so, what size was the battery pack and where did you install it? Sound will also be added at some point and USA Trains told me they didn't think any of this would fit inside the hood.. My friend Dave Ottney has installed the EVO3 in an RS3 for me and he is making the fuel tanks larger so battery changes will be easier. We are thinking that a larger fuel tank might be the way to go with the Alco S4 also.
Thank you for any advice or info you may have.
Regards,
Tom Kayser


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually I got the RCS EVO installed yesterday. I took a look at Tony's instructions for doing a USA GP9 and used the same method. I did the simple installation by simply cutting the pickup wire set from each truck. I used one set to connect to the EVO. The other set was terminated and bundled so that if the loco has to go back to track power both sets are available. 
By connecting the pickup wires (coming directly from the Aristo board) the whole system uses the existing electronics to control the lights, potential sound and the smoke unit. If I had eliminated the Aristo boards the Evo would provide constant lighting. Right now the lghts work just as they would from track power. 
We're eventually going to put sound into this loco. I've never done sound so I'll have to do some research to see if the Aristo boards will be removed. 
All in all this was about the easiest RCS installation I've done so far. The ease of use, performance and cost will keep me buying these speed controls. 
Dave


----------

